# Am I Getting Scammed by a Recruiter?



## JoyceY320 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello, 

I have been approached by a recruiter from J.M. Gemini Recruitment Group (Shanghai) about work in Shanghai.

The work is relatively specialized and I was not looking but was interested in the job itself, as I am already a working expat in middle east. The company in question for the role checks out as authentic and the companies referenced in the emails are existing and well known in my industry/line of work. 

The recruiter was slow to reply to me after I sent my CV and she mentioned she planned to come back in a few days to schedule a phone interview with the client. Surprisingly a 2 weeks after initial contact, no phone interview, and a few more email exchanges, they have asked me to come to China for the interview in person. The company have a provided visa invitation and offered to book flights & hotel at company expense (no money has been requested to this stage - I am familiar with some existing recruitment scams in China).

However, was a bit taken back by the rapid change in request by the recruiter.

Over the course of the email exchanges, the recruiter didn't specify the exact role and generalized on what the role is for. Not at all have they specified a title, have been unable to give concrete detail on the role, and shared a job description for a position slightly lower than explained and cited this as "for reference only, but not exact to the JD".

I have asked the recruiter to speak by phone for further details and she claimed her oral english is poor, leaving email as the only option.

I have also asked the recruiter to be put in contact with the HR at the company but was instead given another vague answer in lieu of an HR contact.

They offered the business visa for my wife to join me as well (upon my request for so) and have issued an invitation letter, so this seemed 'somewhat' accommodating. Yet they seem forthcoming to make the trip while some details are still very unclear and leaving me uncertain before hopping on a flight to China. 

I will note they have requested passport No/names to prepare the invitation (which I provided). It was not until I received the letter that some detail on it raised a red-flag.

Can anyone advise if this may be scam or is authentic? Or is anyone familiar with this recruitment group? 

Perhaps I have just dealt with a poorly managed representative of the group? What course of action could you recommend?

Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## jacklin796 (Nov 30, 2014)

How are you! I am a chinese. I searched the company from internet in chinese. I didn't find any bad news about the company. I suggest that if the company don't need you pay money, you may try to accept an offer of employment. Hope this can help you!


----------

